# What was I thinking



## wittdog (Jul 5, 2012)

After a couple years off from comp cooking. My oldest son has talked me into doing http://www.brockportbbqfest.com/.  We are heading up Friday D is doing the Kids Q on Sat and we are doing the KCBS comp on Sunday.  It's just David and myself the other team members have other commitments.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 5, 2012)

We will need a BBQ Pitmasters type video. Kk?


----------



## MUShand (Jul 5, 2012)

Love the idea of Kids Q I wish we had one down here in Springfield


----------



## wittdog (Jul 6, 2012)

All set up and flying our colors. [attachment=0:3b9m2kez]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1341590876.256465.jpg[/attachment:3b9m2kez]


Sent from my intergalactic communicator using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 6, 2012)

good luck!  hope it's cooler up there than it is here.


----------



## oompappy (Jul 6, 2012)

Go Swine Syndicate!!!  8) 

Heat Index over 100* today...


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 6, 2012)

Maybe Greg of Scotty can tell me why I get a question mark on the pics sometimes.

Go Dogs


----------



## Griff (Jul 6, 2012)

Go Witts go.


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Jul 6, 2012)

I love it.  

BOB


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 7, 2012)

Best of fortunes.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 7, 2012)

Pappy it was hot and we are next to the Buckner Brothers.  Good times were had by all. 


Sent from my intergalactic communicator using Tapatalk


----------



## bbquzz (Jul 8, 2012)

Good luck Dave, fun to have a son wanting to follow in your footsteps.


----------



## trevthebear (Jul 18, 2012)

I love the flag.


----------

